# I like this conductor



## brooklynite (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know to much about music. I found this music director, Lliso, on Youtube. I wanted to share it with you and know your opinion.

Thanks!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I love Beethoven's Seventh!

Wow, he's pretty fast- especially to conduct a piece as fast as that third mv't _by count_!

Ive done a search on him and there doesn't seem to be a video of his conducting the "Allegretto" movement of that symphony, but rather just the ones you posted.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Eric, what do you mean when you say "by count"?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

He's directing every beat during the trio (1, 2, 3) in the more traditional way. Something I havent seen much of in orchestra conducting. 

He's actually faster than Bernstein on that piece!


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Eric683 said:


> He's directing every beat during the trio (1, 2, 3) in the more traditional way. Something I havent seen much of in orchestra conducting.


The leather jacket isn't usual either.


----------

